# au secour!! mode dfu ipod touch



## thepunkk (6 Juin 2009)

bonjour, j'ai besoin d'aide,
il y a quelque semaine mon ipod touch 2 generation été jailebreaker, jusque au jour ou il y a eu un probleme !!
mon ipod n'arrété pas de beugué mé vraiment beaucoup: a peine je touché l'ecran il se bloké pendant au moin 1 minute, je lé branché a itunes pour voir si le probleme s'arreter et j'ai vu que sur la barre de memoire de mon ipod touch sur itunes n'arraité pa d'augmenter, je lé donc restauré, apré l'avoir restauré j'ai voulu jailbreaker mon ipod mé iompossible de le mettre en mode dfu:
jappuie sur les bouton home et power pendant 10 sec, je relache le bouon power et je reste appuier sur le bouton home pendant 10 sec et la, jentend le son de window qui me dit que mon ipod se connecte et direct aprés jentend le bruit de deconnection, apré impossible d'allumer mon ipod sauf en appuyant sur home et power pendant 10 sec.
aider moi svp!!!


----------



## tantoillane (6 Juin 2009)

Le jailbreak n'est pas une très bonne idée. Mais si tu y tiens, alors utilise Pwnage*.*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

J'essaierai de t'aider quand j'aurai réussi à déchiffrer ton message... Pas avant une semaine ou deux..


----------



## thepunkk (7 Juin 2009)

Désoler!
Bonjour, j'ai besoin d'aide.
Il y a quelques semaines mon ipod touch 2e generation était jailebreaké, jusqu'au jour où il y a eu un problème !
mon ipod n'arrêtait pas de buguer mais vraiment beaucoup : à peine je touchais l'écran il se bloquait pendant au moins une minute, je l'ai branché a itunes pour voir si le problème persistait et j'ai vu que sur la barre de mémoire de mon ipod touch sur itunes n'arrêtait pas d'augmenter, je l'ai donc restauré, après l'avoir restauré j'ai voulu jailbreaker mon ipod mais impossible de le mettre en mode dfu:
j'appuie sur les bouton home et power pendant 10 sec, je relâche le bouton power et je reste appuyé sur le bouton home pendant 10 sec et là, j'entends le son de windows qui me dit que mon ipod se connecte et direct après, j'entends le bruit de déconnexion, après impossible d'allumer mon ipod sauf en appuyant sur home et power pendant 10 sec.
Aidez-moi s'il vous plait.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Ok, merci... et désolé d'avoir été aussi embêtant.

1) la première chose à faire est d'essayer de trouver quelle app a foutu la merde et ne plus l'installer.. Ca doit etre une app avec une boucle à l'intérieur qui doit copier quelquechose en contini, d'ou le blocage et la taille mémoire qui augmente

2) quand tu mets en DFU c'est normal que tu ne saches plus l'allumer, il se met dans un mode ou l'écran est tout noi( si tu regardes bien, on voit un peu les pixeles et il n'est pas vraiment éteind. C'est à ce moment la que tu réinstalles complement Iphone OS (et tu perdras toutes tes données :-( )


Pour le reste, je ne sais vraiment pas t'aider avec windows qui déconnecte le périphérique comme je n'ai pas windows :rateau:

que tu se âsse bien et ne t'inquiete pas, ton IPOD est toujours récupérable, mais avec beaucoup de patience et d'essais à s'arracher les cheveux. J'avais cru le mien mort pendant un moment aussi


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juin 2009)

thepunkk a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai besoin d'aide,
> il y a quelque semaine mon ipod touch 2 generation été jailebreaker, jusque au jour ou il y a eu un probleme !!
> mon ipod n'arrété pas de beugué mé vraiment beaucoup: a peine je touché l'ecran il se bloké pendant au moin 1 minute, je lé branché a itunes pour voir si le probleme s'arreter et j'ai vu que sur la barre de memoire de mon ipod touch sur itunes n'arraité pa d'augmenter, je lé donc restauré, apré l'avoir restauré j'ai voulu jailbreaker mon ipod mé iompossible de le mettre en mode dfu:
> jappuie sur les bouton home et power pendant 10 sec, je relache le bouon power et je reste appuier sur le bouton home pendant 10 sec et la, jentend le son de window qui me dit que mon ipod se connecte et direct aprés jentend le bruit de deconnection, apré impossible d'allumer mon ipod sauf en appuyant sur home et power pendant 10 sec.
> aider moi svp!!!



faut pas jailebreaker ton clavier !



thepunkk a dit:


> Désoler!
> Bonjour, j'ai besoin d'aide.
> Il y a quelques semaines mon ipod touch 2e generation était jailebreaké, jusqu'au jour où il y a eu un problème !
> mon ipod n'arrêtait pas de buguer mais vraiment beaucoup : à peine je touchais l'écran il se bloquait pendant au moins une minute, je l'ai branché a itunes pour voir si le problème persistait et j'ai vu que sur la barre de mémoire de mon ipod touch sur itunes n'arrêtait pas d'augmenter, je l'ai donc restauré, après l'avoir restauré j'ai voulu jailbreaker mon ipod mais impossible de le mettre en mode dfu:
> ...



voila c'est mieux !

mais quel est l'intérêt de jailebreaker ton ipod (sauf enlever la garantie :rateau ?

personellement, t'as meilleurtent de l'utiliser avec l'OS légal et officiel mais si tu préfère avoir un truck qui ne fonctionne pas correctement, c'est ton choix.

j'ai un ami qui a jailebreaker son ipod et il est parti en vacances et il a planté donc il n'a pas pu l'utiliser.

c'est possible qu'apple a enlevé le mode dfu lors de la dernière MAJ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> mais quel est l'intérêt de jailebreaker ton ipod (sauf enlever la garantie :rateau ?



Je sens que nous allons rentrer dans de longs débats qui s'écartent du fil original, mais pour ma part, il n'y a qu'une raison pour le JB, c'est avoir ce genre de choses:

'oublions la météo qui n'est là que pour faire "joli"







Cela me parait indispensable pour ne pas devoir déverouiller son ipod, aller dans l'agenda et regarder les différentes dates quand le boss te demande si tu as du temps libre le mardi 17 entre 9 et 10 heures...

Malheureusement, tous les telephones à 50&#8364; avec un petit agenda le font par défaut, mais un Ipod/Iphone pointe de la technologie dans l'ergonomie et la gestion de taches et d'evenements ne peut pas le faire sans être jailbreaké.



Voila pourquoi j'ai JB le mien, et je ne le conseille pas pour d'autre utilisation.


----------



## thepunkk (7 Juin 2009)

Le probleme c'est que quand je fais la manipulation, mon ipod devient noir, et il n'y a pas ecrit le message sur itunes (itunes a detecté un ipod en mode de recuperation) sur itunes, sa fait comme si mon ipod est pas connecté! Est sur quickfreedom il m'indique que mon ipod n'est pas connecté! J'avoue en plus que mon ipod était jailebreaké et que c'est horrible de ne plus pouvoir le faire, c'est comme donner de l'argent a un sdf et aprés, le reprendre imaginez comment le sdf doit etre degouté!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

thepunkk a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que quand je fais la manipulation, mon ipod devient noir, et il n'y a pas ecrit le message sur itunes (itunes a detecté un ipod en mode de recuperation) sur itunes, sa fait comme si mon ipod est pas connecté! Est sur quickfreedom il m'indique que mon ipod n'est pas connecté! J'avoue en plus que mon ipod était jailebreaké et que c'est horrible de ne plus pouvoir le faire, c'est comme donner de l'argent a un sdf et aprés, le reprendre imaginez comment le sdf doit etre degouté!



Ecoute, je suis certain que ton Ipod est récupérable!

Mais ton excuse est ridicule! Les risque du Jailbreak sont connus. C'est comme si le SDF avait été miser tout son argent dans une course de cheveaux et a tout perdu! Si en plus il vient réclamer son argent, je n'écoute plus le SDF!

Je suis un peu dur dans mes propos car je suis convaincu qu'avec de la patience tu récupéreras ton Ipod, mais ne viens pas râler des problemes du Jailbreak!


----------



## thepunkk (7 Juin 2009)

Mais comment pourrai-je faire pour réparer ce probleme?


----------



## thepunkk (14 Juin 2009)

désolé pour cette reponse tardive, j'ai rencontré pas mal de probleme quand j'ai reformaté mon pc, maintenant tous vas bien, j'ai reussi a mettre mon ipod en mode dfu, il devais y avoir un probleme avant.
merci de votre aide a tous!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

thepunkk a dit:


> désolé pour cette reponse tardive, j'ai rencontré pas mal de probleme quand j'ai reformaté mon pc, maintenant tous vas bien, j'ai reussi a mettre mon ipod en mode dfu, il devais y avoir un probleme avant.
> merci de votre aide a tous!



Ok suis super content pour toi..

Comme quoi, je l'avais dit, il est impossible de ruiner son Ipod/Iphone par manips, il exite toujours une solution pour le récupérer!


----------

